# Nothing is evil...



## Ragnarok (Dec 29, 2001)

in the beginning. Not even Sauron, according to Gandalf. But wasnt Melkor always evil? Just playing possum at first, then betraying everyone and destroying the Two Trees.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 29, 2001)

Presumably he was as good as anything else until he created the first discord, seeking power for himself.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Dec 30, 2001)

Melkor was the mst intelligent and gifted of all the Valar, beloved of Eru, but with knowledge comes a thirst for more of it, and he desired to create his own creatures, as Aule did. He was actually a very strange character. I believe he simply wanted to be the best, and could not rest if he was not. That is why he endured the pain of the Silmarils, he ws always in pain. Never was he released from it, with seven wounds, and burned hands. Not to mention the entire cleaving of his feet. sauron corrupted, th Balrogs were at first Maia. Orcs are nothing more then corrupted and horribly mutated elves. Nothin begins evil...


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 30, 2001)

*Evil is as evil is begun?*

Eru created Melkor, as 'an offspring of his thought.' Wouldn't that mean that discord and evil were, if not expected, at least begun by the One himself? Perhaps as a test of his creations?


----------

